# five ten impact 2 low



## Tjay (Oct 17, 2006)

I have been using my saucony running shoes when I ride my xc and trail bikes. I've never slipped off of my pedals (wellgo magnesium M-21) but I have been looking for a "real" mtb shoes and everywhere I go, I always see good reviews about these 5 10's so finally, On Tuesday (3.15.11), I went to local bike shop that carries these shoes and picked up the impact 2 (low tops) from the recommendation of the rider at the shop. I told him the kind of rider I am, which is more of an xc and he said that this shoes is great from climbing also although he's a DH guy.

I've tried this shoes on Tuesday and Thursday for 2 hours (also broke them in by wearing it for 3 days at work) and no matter how much I try to convince myself, it is just not for me. I search this product and found out that it is meant for freeride/downhill and I'm really bummed... It's a $120+ shoes and my $20 running shoes works way better than this!

impact 2 low:
-hard sole (good. This is what I was looking for.)
-hard upper cover. It feels weird using it when climbing up the hill. 
-Im constantly trying to fix my foot position on the platforms
-heavy! 
-bulky
-hot inside and only 66* weather outside after 2 hours of riding. I can't imagine summer season with these on.
-numbing my lower legs for some reason... weird.
-my 175mm crank feels like 160mm crank!
-fugly! Looks like sketchers shoes back in highschool.


running shoes:
-soft sole (why I went and bought 5 10's)
-comfy inside (no pain with these shoes on)
-never slipped with my m-21 platforms
-keeps my feet cool from the front mesh
-very lightweight
-dont have to keep repositioning my shoes because I can almost feel the pedals
-my cranks feels like a 175mm 

I'm willing to try another pair of 5 10's but would like to ask you guys, which pair would you recommend for me? I want the one that is good for climbing with less sole. The impact has 2" sole in it. lol Ok, maybe an 1". Dont recommend clipless either. 

Ok, thanks!


----------



## Space Robot (Sep 13, 2008)

I don't have a recommendation for you, but thanks for posting this. I've been considering buying a pair of five tens for my platforms as well. It's hard to find cycling specific shoes around here that do not have a rock hard sole and SPD attachment point. I found some Converse low tops with a sticky sole I might try. Problem with that is that they may not be stiff enough...


----------



## Tjay (Oct 17, 2006)

Majority of the reviews I found too were all good but most of them though are AM/DH riders which I should've really considered. For what I use these for, I dont need that grip as a matter of fact, the grip difference is not night and day (not for my type of riding at least). It's only about 5% difference from my running shoes.

I've tried Converse (Chucks) low tops (used it also in my bmx days in the early 90's) and they're way too soft and has no grip. Also tried vans like shoes and has more flex and less grip also. Although I found vans that has stiffer sole with somewhat holes on the sole (for grip). You should check that one out. For sure dont get the chucks, they're too flexy.


----------



## monstertiki (Jun 1, 2009)

Try other five ten shoes. I have freeriders and impacts. I like the freeriders because they fit like vans and have good grip and I climb all the time in them. However a buddy showed me a pair that he only had for a month and the sole seperated from the shoe. The new barons, spitfires, and even the chase's look good. If you need hightop, maybe the lineking. These shoes don't seem to be as bulky as the impacts. Also check ebay as I noticed they have spitfires for around $59, only issue I hear about those is their white soles marking up easy.


----------



## Steve.E (Apr 10, 2009)

What were you expecting really, surely in the shop you could see from picking them up and holding them that they're quite bulky shoes?


----------



## Aaron D (Dec 14, 2005)

ive been rockin the OG version of these for years.

im not the smoovest rider but thieve lasted this long yo.


----------



## stumpbumper (Dec 3, 2010)

Aaron D said:


> ive been rockin the OG version of these for years.
> 
> im not the smoovest rider but thieve lasted this long yo.


I use Crank Brothers 50/50 flats for all my trail riding and the 5-10 Impact in your photo is what I have been wearing for close to three years. It took a few rides to get accustomed to wearing them but from that point on I will wear nothing else. The only change I have made is to replace the laces (which were always coming untied) with a pair of bungee-style laces I picked up at a local running shoe store. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tim-H (Mar 20, 2010)

monstertiki said:


> .. However a buddy showed me a pair that he only had for a month and the sole seperated from the shoe...


I just ordered a pair of them too and saw some people saying the same thing about them coming apart but a large majority saying they've had them for months and they are like new. Either way, everyone says five ten's customer service is top notch. Have your friend contact them, I bet they take care of it.


----------



## monstertiki (Jun 1, 2009)

I told him to contact them, not sure if he did. My free riders have been holding up great, been using them for about 4 1/2 months 3 to 5 times a week. Sometimes I wear them when I go out and do other non bike related stuff. They are very comfortable.


----------



## Clones123 (Apr 29, 2010)

I have arthritis in one of my big toes leading me to be very picky about the shoes I wear (got to be just right to avoid pain). I recently bought a set of *Merrill Moab GTX* (Gore-tex) low hiking shoes and they've been great. Firm, not too flexy soles and good grip yet they feel like a tennis shoe comfort-wise (and not too heavy either).

I had another cheap set of hiking shoes with soles soft enough that my platform pins would sink completely into them. Awesome stick on the pedals but they were too flexy and soft otherwise.

I've considered the Five-Ten Impact 2 low but figure that my chances of mail-ordering a shoe I'd like on my feet is pretty slim. I'm in Atlanta and haven't see them in any retail store to try on.


----------



## hunterc4 (Feb 14, 2011)

I think the 5.10s are probably more for use with platforms. The M-21's are a cage type pedal. I know that wouldn't alleviate most of your problems, but I bet they would stick to a platform better. Also, you probably wouldn't need to adjust as much.


----------



## d_wrek (Apr 16, 2009)

FWIW, I use the 5.10 Impact Low for XC and love them, but everybody's different. I would recommend just getting some regular Vans skate shoes if you don't like the 5.10s...they're stiffer than running shoes and stick reasonably well to decent platforms.


----------



## 53119 (Nov 7, 2008)

Vans Gravel. lighter than freeriders. not as sticky but close. just a little bulkier than classics, maybe more like rowleys if you know your Vans. 5.10s are for pure flats w/no cages. Iuckily, i've had no issues with my impacts and their 3yrs old.


----------



## dciandrew (Mar 1, 2011)

Looking at the pictures of the non clip shoes. It doesn't look like they have any traction for walking up a hill. Or do you just buy clip shoes and don't add the clips?


----------



## monstertiki (Jun 1, 2009)

dciandrew said:


> Looking at the pictures of the non clip shoes. It doesn't look like they have any traction for walking up a hill. Or do you just buy clip shoes and don't add the clips?


They climb hills just fine and have plenty of traction especially over rocky terrain.


----------



## kdiff (Apr 25, 2010)

I ride XC/AM & DH and use the 5.10 Low Impacts for both basically because I don't want to spend the money on a second pair of shoes for XC/AM. They are a bit heavy (which doesn't bother me) but I don't like the lack of pedal feel. For someone like me the Low Impacts work but for strictly XC the bike dealer made a bad recommendation.

I would push the dealer to exchange them. I think the BAC51's would be the best choice for XC.

The grip of the 5.10's really shines through on rocky sections.


----------



## Mr. Brown (Jun 25, 2009)

@Tjay,

Try the 5.10 Freeriders but get the newer models which appear to be more durable (see photos on 5.10's website). I have the the older version and the rubber surrounding the edge of the soles have a tendency to detach but you can fix it with glue or have it stitched. Freeriders are not as stiff as the Impacts (I have both) and are great for XC/AM rides.


----------

